# Very frequent urination



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It could be a urinary tract infection, maybe even kidney related. The licking up urine is definitely not normal. It would be best to get him to the vet.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I would call the vet and take a sample of his urine and make sure he doesn't have a urinary tract infection. At 12 weeks Bailey was going potty every few hours outside and could hold it all night long.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. It could be a urinary tract infection. And sometimes it can take a couple rounds of antibiotics to help get rid of it. Good luck and it will get better.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Some kind of infection makes sense. It would cause the increased peeing, and it might add a smell to it that he's finding interesting. Definitely head to the vet. Young pups can't hold it very long, but every 10-15 minutes is extreme.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ha ha ha, my first post to the forum. okay so I am a little bored....

I remember this, I managed to convince myself that my dog was dying of kidney failure. I insisted my vet run every possible test even though he wanted to use the wait-and-see approach. Now here I am over 3500 posts later.

BTW my pup was fine, just a bit of a brat who didnt like to hold his pee but did like to taste it! hee hee


----------

